# Mini-howto: xfree86 --> xorg-x11

## muchar

Dla zainteresowanych przejściem z popularnych xfree86 na xorg:

http://muchar.one.pl/linux/xorg.php

Od razu mówię że jest to na SDI, więc może niekoniecznie szybko będzie działać... No i w dodatku na domowym łączu, więc jak robię emerge -U world to wiecie co się dzieje :>

----------

## Poe

nom, opis ciekawy i dobry, bo wszystko jest jasno wytłumaczone... 

można sie zastanowić, może spróbuje xorg zamiast Xfree

----------

## arsen

troche bym to rozbudowal:

```

emerge sync

```

taki malutki blad merytoryczny, powinno byc:

```

emerge rsync

```

```

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge xorg-x11

```

Fajnie by bylo jakbys dodal do opisu ze mozna to na stale wlaczyc do keywords i wtedy podczas upgradow nie bedzie problemow, np:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> mozna zrobic tak by na stale dodac ten pakiet do keywords, robimy to nastepujaco:
> 
> nalezy dodac wpis do:
> ...

 

wtedy nie bedzie problemow z tym w przyszlosci.

Ale bardzo dobrze ze podobne HOWTA powstaja, czasem cenna wskazowka dla niektorych  :Smile: 

----------

## muchar

Nie pluje się o xorg-x11 (nie mam wpisane na stałe do /etc/portage/package.keywords). Jedyny problem jest gdy jest zepsuty ebuild i żąda x11/xfree zamiast virtual/x11. Wtedy trzeba edytować ebuild-a i poprawić tę linijkę. No i zgłosić to na bugs.gentoo.org - ja już kilka zgłoszeń wysłałem.

----------

## arsen

ta, np. elinks tak ma

----------

## zytek

howto swoją prostotą zachęca do wypróbowania xorg.. jeśli ktoś z Was się już tym bawi, to czy faktycznie widać (w takim np. kde, or sth) różnicę w wydajności ? mój wykręcony barton na 2,4 Ghz da mi odczuć różnicę, czy dla neigo to już będzie wszystko jedno? :DD

no i pozatym.. nie ma problemów jakichś z np. już skompilowanymi programami linkującymi się jakoś z Xami? Albo czy jest GLX jakiego mam w nvidii do xorgów? mplayer działa? :> Ot tak sobie pytam, z lenistwa. ;)

Massiv respekt za to howto ;D

----------

## arsen

xorg to nic innego jak prawie caly kod wziety z xfree4.4rc2 (czyli stara licencja), dopiero w dalszych wersjach bedzie "odskakiwalo" od xfree, wiec nic prawdopodobnie nie zuwazysz.

----------

## _troll_

 *arsen^ wrote:*   

> troche bym to rozbudowal:
> 
> ```
> 
> emerge sync
> ...

 

A czemu? Ostatnio sam sie zastanawialem (natchnal mnie c1rex) i w manualach nie ma wzmianki, zeby istaniala roznica miedzy sync oraz rsync....

Jesli jest inaczej - chetnie sie dowiem.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## fallow

wlasnie,dobre pytanie , tez nie moglem sie doszukac roznic pomiedzy sync a rsync .

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## ufoq

Gdzies w ktoryms z postow ktos na forum (angielskim) zacytowal kawalek kodu, w ktorym bylo wyraznie napisane ze rsync i sync daja ten sam efekt (alias), ale zaleca sie uzywanie sync, natomiast rsync ma byc usuniety.

----------

## arsen

Jesli tak jest to przepraszam.

Ja jestem poprostu czlowiek starej szkoly gentoo  :Smile: 

----------

## cin0l

a to nie bylo przypadkiem tak, ze rsync kasuje wlasne ebuily, te ktore sobie sami wrzucilismy do portage, natomiast sync nie..

to nie tak?

----------

## _troll_

 *cin0l wrote:*   

> a to nie bylo przypadkiem tak, ze rsync kasuje wlasne ebuily, te ktore sobie sami wrzucilismy do portage, natomiast sync nie..
> 
> to nie tak?

 

nie - oba to robia, zarowno sync jak i rsync. Powoduja, ze na dysku masz blizniacza kopie tego co jest na serwerach.

Zreszta pusc sobie emerge sync i zobacz jak pod koniec zaczyna kasowac 'starocie'. Przy okazji wloz cos swojego gdzies i zobaczysz, ze po sync'u tego juz tam nie bedzie.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## muchar

Wracając do tematu...

Ja osobiście zauważyłem iż uruchamia się nieco szybciej. W samym działaniu, różnic wielkich nie ma.

----------

## ai

tak jak ktos nadmienil wyzej, zmiany beda dopiero zauwazalne po jakims czasie. Pamietajmy ze wystartowalo takze YWindow ;]. 

Tak czy inaczej thx za art'a pewnie skorzystam ale jeszcze nie teraz bo nie ma po co...

----------

## cin0l

instalacja przebiegla bez problemow, ustawilem nowe katalogi czcionek, ale nie mam teraz w calym KDE PLiterek, sa puste prostakaciki w ich miejscu..

cos zrobilem nie tak?

----------

## salik

Czesc, czytalem tego howto i postanowilem sprobowac, niekoniecznie byla to najszczesliwsza decyzja  :Wink:  Jestem uparty wiec od kilku dniw alcze, nie mniej jednak nie moge odpalic Xow, przy kazdej probie wyskakuje mi taki sam blad, probowalem juz wiele r\azy i bez rezulatatu, pod tym linkiem  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=166030 jest juz moj post na ogolnym z xorg.conf i xorg.0.log

Bede wdzieczny za pomoc.

Salik

----------

## muchar

Na początek spróbuj odhaszować to, ewentualnie znajdź prawidłową ścieżkę do modules.

 #    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules" 

Potem proponuję również podać prawidłowe ściężki do czcionek:

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/" 

     FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/" 

     FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled" 

     FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled" 

     FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/" 

     FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/" 

 #    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/" 

 #    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/" 

     FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/" 

     FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/" 

W x.org jest to np. /usr/share/fonts etc. Jest w moim opisie.

----------

## salik

Niestety, zdaje sie ze wczesniej juz zmienilem sciezki do czcionek i mam prawidlowe /usr/share/fonts/. Odhashowalem dsciezke do modulow (jest prawidlowa) i juz nie pojawia sie Fatal Server Error, niemniej jednak dalej wystpepuje problem dublowania sie wpisow przy ladowaniu modulu bitmap zdaje sie. Mam maly problem z przeklejeniem konfiga, bo mam tylko konsole w tym momencie. B :Sad: 

----------

## muchar

No i?

```
/etc/init.d/gpm start
```

 :Smile: 

----------

## Torin_

ja tylko dodam ze u mnie po udpejcie przestal dzialac glx.

troche sie pomeczylem ale doszedlem do tego ze nalezalo podlinkowac

/usr/lib/opengl/xfree na /usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11

i restart xow powinno smigac

----------

## muchar

Skuteczniej to tak się to robi:

```
opengl-update xorg-x11
```

----------

## Poe

Skompilowałem juz jakis czas temu Xorg, ale cały czas przy starcie systemu wyświetla

No such file or directory (jak ja to kocham :/ ) dla trzech scieżek:

/usr/share/Type1

/usr/share/Speedo

/usr/share/TTF

żadnych innych nie wyswietla, ze nie ma, a jak zaglądam do katalogu /usr/share, to oczywiście foldery (pełne) Type1, Speedo i TTF są

a po2. przy starcie systemu potwornie długo robi

* Update FC-Cache (system normalnie uruchamiał sie ok 20sekund, a przez FC-Cache około 40 czy więcej sekund!!)

w czym problem?

pozdrawiam

----------

## badzio

a czy mogloby to how-to pojawic sie na tym forum? (link do strony muchar.one.pl nie dziala  :Shocked:  )

----------

## galimedes

 *badzio wrote:*   

> a czy mogloby to how-to pojawic sie na tym forum? (link do strony muchar.one.pl nie dziala  )

 

Myśle iż jest to tak proste że nie trzeba specjalnego how-to ale spróbuje Ci w skócie opisać.

Najpierw przechodzimy na konsole i wpisujemy

```
/etc/init.d/xdm stop
```

następnie

```
emerge -C x11-base/xfree
```

po od instalowaniu

```
emerge x11-base/xorg-x11/
```

i jeśli kożystasz z opengl 

```
emerge x11-base/opengl-update/
```

jeśli masz jeszcze karte Nvidi wtedy 

```
modprobe -r nvidia
```

```
sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-xxxx-pkg1.run --uninstall
```

i ponownie

```
sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-xxxx-pkg1.run
```

nastepnie

```
modprobe nvidia
```

i na końcu jeszcze

```
/etc/init.d/xdm start
```

Czasami moga nie działac gry na opengl wtedy Nvidia zaleca jeszcze

```
chown root /dev/nvidia0
```

```
chown root /dev/nvidiactl
```

```
chmod 0666 /dev/nvidia0
```

```
chmod 0666 /dev/nvidiactl
```

i na tym kończy się zmiana xfree na xorg  prawa że proste  :Wink: 

----------

## mkay

 *galimedes wrote:*   

> 
> 
> jeśli masz jeszcze karte Nvidi wtedy 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

hmm - w gentoo mamy ebuilda do driverow nvidii

 *galimedes wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> i na tym kończy się zmiana xfree na xorg  prawa że proste 

 

jeszcze zmiana sciezek do czcionek (bedzie wyswietlone info) i calkiem mozliwe, ze podmiana drivera klawiatury w konfigu (nie jestem pewien, czy nowe ebuildy same tego nie robia)

----------

## galimedes

 *aye wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> hmm - w gentoo mamy ebuilda do driverow nvidii
> 
>  *galimedes wrote:*   
> ...

 

Wiem ale ja jestem troche starej daty i drviery nvidi instaluje z palca taka pozostałość po dawnych latach   :Wink: 

----------

